# Expert Stitch Manager



## AhmedT (Jul 6, 2010)

Greetings,

Has anyone used or is using the Expert Stitch Manager to operate Toyota Expert ESP9100? I recently installed the software and was able to send couple of designs directly to the machine without the complications of copying the design onto a usb and uploading it to the machine. It saved me production time and allowed me to observe the design sewing right from my computer while I am doing my paperwork. However, I am trying to connect 4 machines to my computer but I don't know the installation required for it. For one machine I am using a serial cable, but I know I will have to use a network cable through a LAN in order to get all 4 machines in the network. Please advice. Any ideas and suggestions would be greatly apreciated. Thank you.


----------

